# Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos



## Koi Viktor (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

einer unserer Kois ist heute gestorben. Äußerlich war alles okay. Aus reiner Interesse haben wir ihn mal aufgeschnitten und der ganze Körper war voller Laich. Es waren kaum noch die Organe zu sehen. 

Wie kann das passieren?
Wir haben noch einen "dicken" Koi, können wir da was machen?

Schaut euch mal die Fotos an. Oder was ist das?

Vielen Dank und Grüße 
Koi Viktor


----------



## canis (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

hallo viktor

mit kois kenne ich mich zwar nicht speziell aus, aber vielleicht kann ich ja doch helfen. 

zuerst einmal handelt es sich bei der substanz im bauch des kois sicher um laich. allerdings habe ich noch bei keinem fisch eine so extrem stark ausgeprägte laichbildung gesehen. 

ich empfehle dir, den noch lebenden dicken koi abzustreifen. das abstreifen ist eine methode die man beim laichgewinn von zuchtfischen anwendet. damit können vom rogner (weibchen) die eier und vom milchner (männchen) das sperma gewonnen werden, indem sie aus dem körper gedrückt werden. man hält den fisch mit einer hand fest (möglichst schonend) und legt die innenseite der anderen hand an den bauch des fisches, so dass die finger auf den seiten des fisches sind. hinter den kiemen beginnend fährt man, mit leichtem druck auf die seiten, dem bauch entlang richtung schwanzflosse. dabei sollten nun die eier des fisches aus dem after fliessen. ist dies nicht der fall, kann man etwas mehr druck geben. 

diese methode halte ich allerdings eher für eine notfall-methode, um dem fisch sofort zu helfen. das löst allerdings noch nicht das problem, dass es den kois offensichtlich nicht möglich ist, von selbst abzulaichen. die ursache dafür kenne ich jedoch nicht. fehlt es ihnen vielleicht an geeigneten laichplätzen in deinem teich? 

LG
David


----------



## rainthanner (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Hallo, 

der Fisch muss nicht zwingend an einer Laichverhärtung gestorben sein. 
Gründe, dass ein Fisch von jetzt auf gleich stirbt gibt es auch andere. 
Naheliegend ist dieser Tod in dem Fall allerdings. 
Soll aber auch bedeuten, dass der andere - ebenfalls sehr dicke Fisch es dem Toten gleich tun muss.  



			
				Koi Viktor schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben noch einen "dicken" Koi, können wir da was machen?


 
Man könnte den Dicken zusammen mit einem Männlichen in ein Becken mit etwa 4 °C wärmeren Wasser als das Teichwasser setzen. Dies erleichtert oft schon innerhalb 24 Std. Manchmal hilft aber auch das nicht. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Doris (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Moin moin

Wir haben ebenfalls einen dickeren Koi. Ihn oder Sie haben wir im Mai 2005 gekauft. Also ist er/sie wohl 2004 geboren.
Nun meine Frage: Was passiert, wenn es nun ein Weibchen ist und kein männlicher Fisch ist in dem Alter um den Laich zu besamen. Würde dann dieser Fisch überhaupt ablaichen? Oder müßte ich wie  beschrieben, nachhelfen?


----------



## Koi Viktor (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Hallo David,

ich werde bei dem "anderen dicken Koi" mal das Abstreifen versuchen. 

Hallo Rainer,

wir sind erst seit kurzen Koibesitzer und ich kenn mich damit noch nicht so aus, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Fisch am Laich gestorben ist, finde ich recht hoch. Und ich hoffe, dass der andere nicht das gleiche Schiksal erleiden muss. 


Hallo Doris,

sorry keine Ahnung.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Sandra


----------



## Kampfkoi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls 2 sehr dicke Weibchen und sie wollen einfach nicht ablaichen jetzt schon das 2te Jahr nicht.

Sonst haben sie immer im Mai abgelaicht und ich weiß nicht woran es liegen kann dass sie jetzt nicht laiche.

Die Fische sind alle gesund und haben genügend Möglichkeiten abzulaichen.
Sie verfolgen sich nicht einmal,macht echt 0 anschein als ob sie noch laichen würden.

Mit dem Abstreifen trau ich mich nicht wirklich, kann man ja viel kaputt machen wie z.b. die Schwimmblase.

Was haltet ihr von einem 10 % igen Wasserwechsel, könnte das vielleicht helfen oder evtl. Rasenspränger in den Teich spritzen lassen da die Fische ja normal gerne nach einem Gewitter ablaichen wegen dem erhöhten Sauerstoff.

Was meint ihr davon vorallem eine Frage an Koi Thanner, der scheint sich ja ziemlich gut auszukennen.

Bis dann

harry


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Ich denke mal das Problem ist hier zu finden

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17710


----------



## Kampfkoi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

hab das mit dem abstreifen heute versucht, ging gar nix. Wie gibts denn das, die sind voll dick und die sind nicht fett oder vollgefressen sondern voller laich...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Vielleicht ist es ja kein Laich   Kann es ein Tumor sein, oder schon eine Laichverhärtung ? 
Frag doch mal besser nen Dok.


----------



## Kampfkoi (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

dann hätten alle Weibchen einen Tumor oder eine Laichverhärtung und das wären 6 Stück.

Man sieht auch dassdie Gleschlechtsöffnung nach aussen steht und gut durchblutet ist.

War aber letztes JAhr genau so und sie haben ned gelaicht, komisch...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Gibts was neues ? Würd mich ja schon interessieren


----------



## Kampfkoi (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Fische verfolgen sich seit vorgestern aber ablaichen wollen sie nicht.

Sonst nix neues... leider


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Aber wenn sie sich verfolgen ist es doch schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Die Wasserwerte müsen halt auch stimmen, also Temperatur.


----------



## Kampfkoi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

ja des is schon klar dass die Temperaturen stimmen müssen.

Wassertep. war bei 23Grad, fische haben sich mehrmals über den Tag verfolgt aber gelaicht ist nicht geworden.
Alle Weibchen immer noch gleich fett.

War letztes JAhr auch schon so, keinen Ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

***Daumen drück***

Wird schon noch, obwohl es schon sehr spät ist


----------



## Kampfkoi (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Nein das wird nix mehr, sonst hätte ja zumindest schon 1 Weibchen gelaicht.

Sonst haben sie immer mitte Mai gelaicht, in einem Zeitraum von einer Woche.

Das waren immerhin 7 Weibchen .


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Hast du mal die Möglichkeit einen TA zu befragen ? Ein neuer Koi soll ja Wunder bewirken, ob man das Risiko aber eingehen sollte ? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Kampfkoi (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

hab ich auch schon gemacht, neues Männchen eingesetzt, hat alles nichts gebracht


----------



## lotharw (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Mal ne dumme Frage,

wie hoch sind die Temperaturschwankungen zwischen Tag und Nacht ?

Mfg
lothar


----------



## Kampfkoi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

ca. 8 Grad jetzt im Mai oder juni war es weniger. Es hatte morgens aber im mind. 19 Grad das wasser.

Spielt das etwa eine große Rolle ?

Klär mich mal bitte auf...


----------



## ochiba (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

moin moin......

Versuch es doch einfach mal mit zwei drei leichbürsten.
Ich hatte das problem vor drei jahren.
Ich hatte meinen koi händler gefragt was es sein könne,
und er sagte,ich soll ein paar leichbürsten in meinen teich legen,gesagt getan problemm gelöst.
seitdem habe ich keine problemme mehr gehabt........


kleiner tip


lieben gruß ochiba


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi sooo dick, jetzt Tot, voller Laich, siehe Fotos*

Hallo Ochiba,

herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns am Teich.

Guter Tipp - aber leider zu spät!  Die letzte Eintragung in diesem Thema war im letzten Sommer.

Stell uns doch lieber mal Deinen Teich mit Fotos in der Rubrik mein Teich und ich vor


----------

